# Piranhia prop



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Any idea what this propeller is worth? It came with my suzuki dt 90. It's brand new. Thanks


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is a start!



https://www.discountboatpropellers.com/just-blades-c-16.html



Hope that helps!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

You are missing the hub section that the blades lock into? The idea was that if you just damaged one blade you could replace just that one section.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

In fact the one motor i sold had a composite (sp?) prop..three piece and yes you are right this came in as a spare blade in case one blade got broke. Im just trying to see how much this kit is. I have no use for it and want to sell/trade it. . If anyboody out there needs it , let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

thanks 

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'1139\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'1139\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'1139\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'1139\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'1139\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'1139\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">TWINKIE6816</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

That's what I was looking for.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Fishermon (11/21/2008)*In fact the one motor i sold had a composite (sp?) prop..three piece and yes you are right this came in as a spare blade in case one blade got broke. Im just trying to see how much this kit is. I have no use for it and want to sell/trade it. . If anyboody out there needs it , let me know. Thanks.


Why don't you sell it to the person who bought the motor?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

That was last year +. Motor is in the Orlando area..I may do that...whos knows he may have a different prop by now. may go to e-bay for some change $$...if anybody needs it let me know i can look at the blade size..pm me.


----------

